

Google dinners are still free for now - ericwan
http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/25/google-dinners-are-still-free-for-now/

======
hsmyers
A friend of mine, homeless in the area, deeply appreciates this.

------
ryanwaggoner
Whew...I was readying my signs to join the Googlers on the picket lines to
show solidarity through this difficult time.

